# Aichi, Nagoya, Kariya, Chiryu, Toyoake...



## Oatmeal (Mar 13, 2011)

Oatmeal was here!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello.

I live in Nagoya and have a small group (me and two players) who play on Saturday nights from about 6:30 till 11:00 or so. WE play about ten minutes from Chikusa Station, so getting down to Kariya is not hard, though I am unsure of when the last train leaves Kanayama.  

My email is

dwm

at

sunny

dot

ocn

dot

ne

dot

jp

I'm looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Oatmeal (Mar 14, 2011)

Oatmeal was here!


----------

